# 106 degrees



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I ran my bater for 2 days and got the temp adjusted. Lined the bottom with tinfoil then put in my eggs. Mistake. I woke up this morning to 106 degrees in it. I quickly cooled the eggs down. But now I'm wondering get if there is any since in waiting 28 days to find out that they are all cooked.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

You could candle them every so often to see any progress ... I personally would just wait it out (unless you need the incubator for other eggs) no sense in throwing them out there is still a chance a few could hatch. 


Current flock: 46


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

OK thanks. I think I'll candle them in a few days. See what's up. Do u have a little giant? If so how do u keep it from getting so nasty?


----------

